
Configuring and Using Scribe for Hadoop Log Collection - prakash
http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2008/11/02/configuring-and-using-scribe-for-hadoop-log-collection/
======
thwarted
I'm not sold on scribe yet. I've been using syslog, and more recently syslog-
ng, to do log filtering, routing, and aggregation for years.

